# victory music in classical music of avant-garde



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Today i finally go one more time to the jewellery store and suprise suprise now i have my silver bracelet whit a black stone, ad a new ring whit the same stone, and guess what i happen to have a necklace of the same stone, hmm hmm there pretty and have esoterical purpose...

But anyway i salute dear friends and followers, and mystics of this worlds( we will crush satan, if he jerk off, namaste) of talk classical i love you all :tiphat:



Arian willaert '' Christus Resurgens'' Amen!!! big time!!


----------

